# Pressure Headaches caused by training



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone else suffer from headaches caused by training?

After a couple of warmup sets i start to get pressure at the base of my skull where it meets my spine, i could understand if i was overdoing it but this starts at the beginning of my workouts regardless of what im training.

Its stopping me from pushing myself at the gym as the more i work the worse it gets and generally lasts hours after.

It started back in early November I had a particularly heavy leg day (squats & legpress inparticular) and to be honest smashed all my personal bests for legs and about a hour later got visual disturbances and couldnt drive etc the same pressure headache proceeded this event.

I have been to the quacks and he of course palmed ne off with migraines!

Ive been cutting out all triggers (preworkout/caffiene/alcohol etc) but the headaches persist.

Had two weeks off at xmas and new year and in that time absolutely nothing!

Started again this week and as soon as im in the gym bang!

My question is has anyone suffered from hypertension?

Im going to go back and get my BP checked as im at a loss a what else it could be as i eat healthy and well and its just physical work thats triggering them!


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I had a similar thing a couple of years ago.

Was near the start of my workout I would get an instant headache right at the front of my head. It would just come out of nowhere instantly and would have to cut my workout short.

I just put it down to overdoing it with my preworkout drinks as I used to have them every single workout for a while. I ended up having a week off the gym and was fine when I got back to it and it's never happened since.

Rarely have a preworkout drink now, strong coffee does me good!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Try an aspirin 30mins before training - that did the trick for me (mainly on legs day).


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

R20B said:


> I had a similar thing a couple of years ago.
> 
> Was near the start of my workout I would get an instant headache right at the front of my head. It would just come out of nowhere instantly and would have to cut my workout short.
> 
> ...


I used to be a preworkout junkie but not had one for months now just incase it is high blood pressure thats causing these headaches.

Back to the quacks next week as its stopping me from progressing.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

i get that sometimes , i try to drink water while i train , just a bit seems to help


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

have gotten it a couple of times but only when training legs! not really sure what to make of it but everytime it happens, usually happens on the 2nd or 3rd set of squatting which renders me useless so i go home straight away. tried fighting it once and push through but only made it worse, nearly passed out and was taken to the canteen for around half hour.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Try an aspirin 30mins before training - that did the trick for me (mainly on legs day).


I might give that a go in the morning, have read on another forum that hawthorn berry can stop hypertension headaches so may give that a go too.

Likelyhood is docs aint gonna give me anything apart from tell me not to lift..... and lets face it thats not going to happen lol

Whats the thought behind the asprin then, blood thinning properties??


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I get it sometime in leg day. Probably from not breathing right and straining so much


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> have gotten it a couple of times but only when training legs! not really sure what to make of it but everytime it happens, usually happens on the 2nd or 3rd set of squatting which renders me useless so i go home straight away. tried fighting it once and push through but only made it worse, nearly passed out and was taken to the canteen for around half hour.


Squats are a killer i think pressure of the bar on the top of the spine are what make it worse for me so i front squat now and hack squat.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds to me like high blood pressure perhaps? I would certainly say that I would not be happy if it kept happening


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

High blood pressure doesn't cause headaches


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Kimball said:


> High blood pressure doesn't cause headaches


Maybe not for you, But It did for me.

And I know in theory it doesn't and even the NHS say so but it did for me.

It could also be also be pulse pressure, which is when there is a change in blood pressure when the heart contracts.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

If you're getting headaches it's a sign of imminent stroke not high blood pressure and you should be a LOT more concerned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Happens when I deadlift..

Real off putting.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Been to the docs today and ive got a high blood pressure for my age and i need to return in a week to have it checked again.

Also being reffered to a Neurologist.

In the meantime ive been told to take a break from Training.

Happy New Year cheers body!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

m575 said:



> I get it sometime in leg day. Probably from not breathing right and straining so much


It's likely to be this. Do a Google search for the 'Valsalva Maneuver'. I have this from time to time and it seems to affect me more when benching than anything else. I'm not too sure if this is due to me being on my back but every now and again I will end up with a very painful migraine-like headache. The only way I have found to get rid of this is to take a 7 days break from all training as even a small amount of straining with other lifts will cause the headache to return. After 7 days I will start training again but with lighter weights and really emphasise my breathing and this seems to sort it out.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's must be the air in Wigan.

On a serious note I had something similar last year. Sh1t loads of electrolytes, water and ibuprofen/aspirin worked well


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I get headaches when I squat or deadlift heavy, have had to walk out the gym a few times.

Doesn't happen all the time, but very annoying when it does.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dezw said:


> I get headaches when I squat or deadlift heavy, have had to walk out the gym a few times.
> 
> Doesn't happen all the time, but very annoying when it does.


Have you tried taking electrolytes before and during training?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Have you tried taking electrolytes before and during training?


What would you suggest?

I use protein and fast carbs pre, during and after workout, but not electrolytes specifically.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dezw said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> I use protein and fast carbs pre, during and after workout, but not electrolytes specifically.


Keep hydrated throughout the day, add electrolytes if you feel yourself getting dehydrated and a serving during workout is helpful too.

These currently have 75% off (if you want my referral code just ask)

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/minerals-vitamins/electrolyte-powder.html

These are good too and make nice tasting drinks

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-isotonic-hydration-high-5-zero-active-hydration-20-tabs#.UsxwNXggG0c


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You breathing properly? I used to get this when heavy shoulder pressing on the smith, I put it down to holding my breath whilst straining.

Have you had it during sex/[email protected] as well as I used to get that, again due to poor breathing...


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Kimball said:


> High blood pressure doesn't cause headaches


oh yes it does


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe you're comming down with something?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> oh yes it does


You know best, I'll bow to your greater medical knowledge and research, all those pesky medical professionals must have it wrong.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Kimball said:


> You know best, I'll bow to your greater medical knowledge and research, all those pesky medical professionals must have it wrong.


i suffer with high blood pressure symptoms are red face skin headache nose bleeds heart attack .Death i have had the first four just death to go now


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You know best, I'll bow to your greater medical knowledge and research, all those pesky medical professionals must have it wrong.


*Symptoms of high blood pressur*e

Most people with high blood pressure don't have any symptoms, so you may only find out you have high blood pressure by having it checked.

If you have very high blood pressure, or your blood pressure rises quickly, you may have headaches, problems with your vision, fits or black-outs - but this is very uncommon.

Taken from the *BUPA* website (I guess they know what they are talking about) ????


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> *Symptoms of high blood pressur*e
> 
> Most people with high blood pressure don't have any symptoms, so you may only find out you have high blood pressure by having it checked.
> 
> ...


The NHS and pretty much everybody else would agree.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I got this for the first time ever on Monday when doing 170KG squats (not heavy for me). I had been on a massive bender so was heavily dehydrated. I have hydrated fully since then and am fine now. Also check blood pressure and doc may send you for an MRI for brain bleed or aneurysm but these are very rare.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Google 'exertion headaches'.

I used to get them.

They fvcking hurt!


----------



## progym (Dec 30, 2012)

what treatment did you use to get rid of the headaches tommyfire???


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd say it's a tension headache, I'd bet my money on it. You probably aren't breathing properly by either holding your breath OR when you exhale you are holding the pressure in your head rather than your belly. There's a lot of different breathing techniques on Google/Youtube, I used to get it on leg day, changed my breathing technique and never had it since.

When squatting (As an example), suck the air into your belly when you go down then when you come back up you breathe out with an open mouth and push the air right from the depth of your stomach. Ever noticed peoples eyes get bloodshot and red faced when they do a heavy lift? It's because they are holding the tension in their head.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like you may be holding your breathe in while training? It's hard to control breathing when lifting heavy so you tend to natural hold it in while straining.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

I use to get this really bad nearly blacked out cause was high blood pressure maybe get checked at doctors


----------



## progym (Dec 30, 2012)

The difference between tension headaches and Is tension headaches comes from stress or staring at a computer screen all day long where a exertion headaches is from lifting heavy as I had this myself after training legs with Stuart Core and Lewis breed the pain was unbelievable and every time I went to the gym and lifted a heavy weight BANG instant headache so I seen my doctor and he said it was my sinuses however seen my physio and she explained it as a exertion headache and started her magic and it was gone within a week of physio and rest and touch wood I have not had it since and to be honest don't want to experience it again


----------

